# My New Foster Darby



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Pawley has good taste, but we know that since he picked you to live with forever.

Little Darby is adorable. I've never had a golden puppy since mine have always been adults when adopted. I had no idea a 4.5 month old would be so big! Makes me want a puppy, but there is just no way. Sigh.

I'll bet she finds a home soon.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I think Darby could be a failed foster in no time!
Karen


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She is so cute...I don't know how you wonderful people do foster...I could never give them up.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Okay I'm a long way away, but can I adopt her????? Pretty please??? She is so cute! 
I'm sure she will find a new home very soon. Have fun and thanks for sharing the photos so I can get my puppy fix.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Carol, she's adorable. Rescue got all those puppers from THE SAME BREEDER?????


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations. Darby is gorgeous and looks to be very happy to be in your loving care. I sense she won't be a foster for long with those good looks.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Darby is areal cutie. I am sure she will find a home quickly. Thanks for fostering.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

She's precious! Bet you won't get to have her as a foster for long! (I'd be a failed foster mom for sure with her!)


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

She is really cute.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cant be a failed foster as much as I would like to be. Just imagine four other little ones just like her all coming at you. It was so cute. Yes they all came from the same breeder and the shelter had those 5 left that she turned in. The shelter and rescue are working with her because she has gotten in over her head and has four more females that might be pregnant that she might be giving up. Hopefully it will work out and we can get them all and have safe deliveries. One of her sisters has bad hips so probably is going to have to have surgery before she will be available. I dont think I will have her long.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Darby*

Darby is a Fox and Pawley knows it!
Hope I'm not dating myself.
She is JUST PRECIOUS!!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I can see why Pawley is so enamored - she is beautiful!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

What a STRIKING contrast she and Pawley are. Are you sure you can't fail just ONE MORE TIME, Carol?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yes I am positive. Dont tempt me. It is hard always giving them up.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

She is sooo cute, however, Pawley is pawsome.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I can see Darby will have many applications put in for adoption. I would imagine she should fine a good home fairly quick.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

What a Beauty, Pawley has good taste..........
Thank God for people like you that foster precious pups!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

She is so cute!!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I want her to come live with us!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awww she's beautiful!!! I'm sure you're right tho... she'll find a home in no time at all. 

I've never seen a pic of your Pawley before... what a sweetheart he looks. And from what you've said about how loving he is... well I'm so happy you decided to keep him!!

I haven't been on much lately... can you tell me about Daisy? I completely missed her story.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Darby is gorgeous! Those pups will be adopted in no time!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Daisy is my very first foster. She had to go thru heartworm treatment and had a bad experience on her last shot. I slept on the couch for the nights that she just whined with pain and couldnt let her go after all that we had been thru. The vet says Daisy is about 7-8 years old. She was turned over to the rescue after a woman got tired of seeing her abused by a mentally handicapped child. The breaking point was when the child bit Daisy and drew blood. So she took her and turned her over to us. Even though she was abused by a kid she isnt agressive with them. She is very laid back and just lets them pet her. One funny thing is that when she gets excited she snorts like a piggy.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Hmmmm Pawley found a girlfriend. Now lets all just "awww" at the possible thoughts lil PawleyXDarby babies. To bad it couldnt happen. Carol again like I mentioned on FB She's just beautiful. Also, thanks for helping here, when no one else wanted to.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww! Darby is so adorable!! And what a huge contrast between her and Pawley (who is stunning, might I add!)


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> Daisy is my very first foster. She had to go thru heartworm treatment and had a bad experience on her last shot. I slept on the couch for the nights that she just whined with pain and couldnt let her go after all that we had been thru. The vet says Daisy is about 7-8 years old. She was turned over to the rescue after a woman got tired of seeing her abused by a mentally handicapped child. The breaking point was when the child bit Daisy and drew blood. So she took her and turned her over to us. Even though she was abused by a kid she isnt agressive with them. She is very laid back and just lets them pet her. One funny thing is that when she gets excited she snorts like a piggy.


Wow... so bitter-sweet. It's so sad to hear how her life had been up to the point she was rescued. But thank goodness she in loving hands now. She sounds like an absolute sweetheart... and I know she will be loved endlessly now that she's with you and your hubby. Bless you!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh my, Darby is absolutely precious! She looks a lot like Riley, I think.
I can't imagine her being available for very long - someone will snatch her right up.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I would adopt her in no time. She's adorable.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well today was alot of fun and she it totally worn out. Hubby was in the yard moving some plants and digging. Darbey decided to help by digging a hole right in the middle of the yard and then chewing on the roots. Then all four dogs decided to get in the pool. Bama laid on the first step, Daisy stood on the second step and Pawley jumped over both of them. Then here comes Darby, she slips behind Daisy and just went right into the pool behind Pawley. I was getting ready to jump in and she was just swimming around behind him. She came back to the steps and I picked her up. Then all the dogs decided it would be fun to go and run thru all the dirt. So back to the pool they went. Boy was it fun. Tomorrow is cleaning the pool day. And Darby is not afraid of anything. She will jump right on top of both boys as they are wrestling and wont take no when Shelby or Daisy say leave me alone. 

And this afternoon got word that all the pups except one (libby) will be put up on the site by Monday. Poor Libby has bad hip dyspaysia in both hips and the surgeon is going to give the rescue a big discount. Luckily all the money from the adoption fee for the other four pups will cover the surgery for their sister.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Darby and Libby*

Boy, it sure sounds like Darby is fearless and enjoying her foster home.
Wish we could go in the pool-it's fall in Chicago!!

Be sure to post the link to the rescue site when Libby is on there.
Libby is very lucky to have a wonderful Doc giving her a discount for the Hip Dysplaisa surgery and I hope that Libby gets an extra special and loving home!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Any prospects to adopt her? I sure wish a forum member could take her so we can see her forever.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, I missed the news that Pawley was with you forever. Congratulations! He is adorable.

And so is Darby! She is one pretty girl. I love that age. My favorite age for a foster puppy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Darby goes to her new home tomorrow. It is a previous adopter with the rescue. I have met the couple and they are really nice. Right now it is a foster to adopt so as long as things work out with Darby and her dog Cassie she will have a new home. Going to miss this little spitfire. Everyone in the neighborhood fell in love with her. But now this opens up my home for another foster. And from what I hear there is another one waiting in the wings.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol:

You gave Dabry a wonderful start in life!!!

What life saving work you do and I'm sure you enjoy every minute of it!!

GIVE her a big puppy kiss and kiss to PAWLEY and can't wait to hear about your next foster!!


----------

